# Start selling prints?



## Samuel.z (Apr 7, 2017)

I just got asked what i'd charge for a print of a photo. I tried to sound as confidence as possible and said that i have to look at the cost and will come back to them later. Then i left contact information and took theirs. I am now trying to figure out how to put value on my work.

Since this is my very first print selling ever i need some advice.

so my thoughts about setting a price goes like this:

Work time + Printing cost = price
10$/hour

so the session was for 3 hours and the printing cost of 33$. So the final price would be 63$.

Is this way of thinking right or am i doing this all wrong?


----------



## PasqualettoM (Apr 7, 2017)

While I cannot say I have sold many prints and the few I did were to friends and family so through the floor low pricing.. 

I've read about every post in this forum back to June of 2015 or so. There are several dozen with this question and you really should search for them to get many answers stating the same thing. 

1.) we haven't seen the work so cannot begin to guess at value artistically. 
2.) we have no way of knowing your CODB - Cost of doing business. You referenced some time(at a bottom rate if your work is even subpar) and printing price. 

3.) don't sell yourself short. 

Im in NB Canada and minimum wage is something like $11 so valuing yourself at $10 an hour if your minimum burger joint wage were to be higher is a concern(mind you I don't know your standard pay rates) 

Also what size print?
More details and I could suggest what I would charge for what I feel my current value of work is. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## loonatic45414 (Apr 7, 2017)

Black & white? If so, toned, artistic paper, size, how good is it?

Color? Photographic paper or digital print paper? Done at a professional lab or spit out of an old Epson on your desktop?

Who are you selling it to?  While this shouldn't matter a whole lot, I doubt you'd get the same amount from one of your mom's friends or your aunt Ethel.

Sent from my 0PJA2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samuel.z (Apr 7, 2017)

As i do not consider myself a professional photographer but a hobby photographer, so this is just a bonus on the side. Therefore i do not want them to pay more than necessary. The print size will be 60cm x 40cm (23.6" x 15.7") on canvas. I guess i am selling myself short but i feel like a bad person to put an expensive price tag on something someone seem to like.

I will have a look around at the forum for more information as well!

This is the photo.


----------



## PasqualettoM (Apr 7, 2017)

Im looking at this on my phone so perhaps it's appearing to be a better image than it is(I actually believe this is a very nice capture.) 

My cost for Canvas off the top of my head for a 16x20 canvas print is something like $56 Canadian, no shipping or handling. If you are able to print on Canvas with good Quality for such low cost I would be interested in learning who you print through (guessing this is a local deal for you, so won't benefit me) 

If your not eager to feel like your over charging then I wouldn't go insane but I would charge at least $75 per print. 

In the end do what your comfortable with, but do keep in mind that you will likely need or want new equipment at some point and if you don't habitually sell prints, this is a good chance to put money aside for such a time. 

(Keep in mind local laws surrounding sales as well just to be safe with your local taxation office)


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Samuel.z (Apr 7, 2017)

I order my prints through bestcanvas.se (bestcanvas.com seem to be the same when i look at their website). I am satisfied with the few prints i got. and a bonus is that if you sign up for email discounts you get 48 hour deals very often with 50-90% off. most of the time i order my prints at 80% off + shipping.

but the prices are different on the .se i pay 24$ for a 24" x 16" but on the .com website the price is 109$.


----------



## KmH (Apr 7, 2017)

Charge for your time and talent, and mark up the cost of the print at least 3x (300%).

Customers paid for my time and talent in advance and separately from whatever prints they bought.
I priced prints by the square inch - $1 per sq in.
An 8x10 is 80 square inches - so $80
A 16x20 is 320 sq in - so $320.

You might want to start at $0.50 per sq in.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 7, 2017)

You're doing it all wrong! lol Not really, but I think you're somewhat trying to reinvent the wheel. I don't know about pricing where you live but in the US there are resources on pricing, contracts, licensing, etc.. I use American Society of Media Photographers - Homepage or there's PPA - both pro photographers organizations. Basically you're charging not for the print, or the paper and ink, etc. You're charging for your time spent learning and practicing and developing your craft, your creative ability and talent, etc. That's why I think it's hard to come up with a price.

I've had some photos accepted into juried photography exhibits and displayed. Usually the pricing varies somewhat by the type of gallery/exhibit and part of the country, on the lower end of the range for newer or less well known photographers/artists - in my experience anyway. A rough estimate would be an 8x10 unframed $50-100, larger anywhere from probably $100-200 up to 500 on the higher end.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 7, 2017)

Just realized I'm watching the World Men's Curling - and it's Canada v. *Sweden*! The mics pick up the players' conversation so I'm listing to curling being discussed in Swedish.


----------

